# Huawei WS320 repeater keeps dropping internet connection



## spurs027 (May 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just purchased a Huawei WS320 repeater, set it up perfectly with no problems the signal in my bedroom was now very good. However 20-30mins later my internet dropped. Looking at the wifi connection on my mac it said no wireless. I checked the repeater however it was still green therefore connected. I switched it off and on again from the mains. It worked again for another 20-30mins until the same issue occurred. I set everything correctly. My router is a netgear router and Im having the same problem on other devices, both my MacBooks, ipad and ps3. 
Any help please?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Might be worth it to do firmware update on your Netgear router. Also, what's your broadband bandwidth? You may post your Speedtest.

How's your connection if it's directly wired to the router and not using wireless?


----------

